# Leaking on passenger floor board



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Passenger-side floor wet, leaking aircon drain?[/h]
also go back and reread this one, it has the Sandy Blog info.

[h=1]Leaking Interior[/h]
[h=1]Leak on Headliner[/h]


----------

